# Teton Pass - Wyoming



## daslobo777

Planning our camping trip for this July to Grand Teton / Yellowstone - coming in from Idaho Falls. The shortest route takes you over Teton Pass with a 10% grade. Elevation is ~8400 ft. The alternative is to add 25 miles and go around south. Anyone been over Teton Pass? Pretty sure the Armada could pull the 23RS without trouble in 3rd or 2nd if need be. Any thoughts?


----------



## jasonrebecca

Looking at being there about the same time, looking forward to hear what others have to say.
If anything, in the grand sheme of things 25 extra miles isn't all that much to add to a trip that big.


----------



## PDX_Doug

daslobo777,

We made the same trip last summer, and as you are doing now, did a lot of research and trip planning prior to hitting the road. From what I learned, the pass is beautiful but is not the most fun place to be with an RV. As I recall, besides the grades, the road condition and curves are not fun when pulling a TT.

The southerly route (Hwy 26/89) on the other hand is a piece of cake. The grades are much gentler, the road is wide open and fast and the route has more than it's share of beautiful vistas as well. Your TV will definitely thank you with much better fuel mileage to boot. And, as jasnonrebecca noted, in the overall big picture, that 25 extra miles is nothing. As a practical matter, In fact, I would venture to guess that time wise the southerly route is going to be faster anyway. Even if it is longer.

In any case, you have a beautiful trip ahead of you. The Tetons and Yellowstone are truly awe inspiring experiences. Enjoy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HDOutbackers

DasLobo

I travelled the Pass by car in October 2007. Idaho 26 out of Idaho Falls is fast and wide. After the turn onto the Pass road (Idaho 31), the first half of the trip is a bit tight and not at all scenic. Once you pass into Victor Idaho, the route (Idaho 33) gets a little easier because it is wider but very steep. Its curvy but manageable even with a trailer.

The Pass is actually breathtaking but there is not a lot of parking at the actual pass. It was crowded with skiers but in July it will likely be even more crowded with sightseers.

We came back to Idaho Falls via Wy 193 to Idaho 26. It is a very scenic route along the Snake River and Palisades Reservoir. The grades are very manageable and the scenery along the route is worth the extra distance.

If I were towing, I would recommend 26 to 193. With the reservoir as low as it is, it was quite a sight to see. The locals told me it hasn't been that low since it was filled.

Best of luck on the trip. We are headed to the Tetons in 2009 with our new equipment.


----------



## daslobo777

Doug -

Thanks your your excellent advice. You and your website never fail to provide me the information that I am looking for. Thanks many times over for your friendly service here!!


----------



## daslobo777

Vicki & Tim -

Thanks for your valuable info in your response. I am convinced to take the more sourther route!!


----------



## wolfwood

daslobo777 said:


> Vicki & Tim -
> 
> Thanks for your valuable info in your response. I am convinced to take the more sourther route!!


Can I come too? PPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ

What a wonderful adventure for you and your family!! Be sure to take (and post) lots and lots and lots of photos...we'll all just live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## Scoutr2

We left Yellowstone through the west gate on our last trip there and drove up Teton Pass, towing our Coleman pop-up with a 1999 Suburban (5.7L). I'm glad I didn't have our Outback behind me. We were driving about 55 mph, flying by RVs in the right truck lane. They were really chugging along.

Going down Teton Pass would also be a white-knuckle experience. The trailer will keep pushing you downhill, and using your transmission will help, but you will need to feather the brakes to keep from overspeeding your engine. You will have to drive slowly downhill.

If there is another route, I'd take it. The drive will be a lot less stressful and safer. Remember, you have to worry more about the other idiots out there than you do about your own driving/towing skills. Anything that would make the experience easier and more enjoyable is preferable.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Chabbie1

We are also going to Yellowstone this summer. We were thinking about entering West Yellowstone via hwy20. Anyone been that way before? How is the road going that way?
Thanks for any information! Hope to see lots of Outbackers there!


----------



## MJRey

Chabbie1 said:


> We are also going to Yellowstone this summer. We were thinking about entering West Yellowstone via hwy20. Anyone been that way before? How is the road going that way?
> Thanks for any information! Hope to see lots of Outbackers there!


Hwy 20 from Idaho Falls to West Yellowstone is an easy drive. You are climbing in a few places but nothing too steep and it's a fairly straight wide road. You'll have no problems going that way with your Outback. I've driven that road several times with and without the trailer and except for a near collision with a Moose and my Honda Accord it's always been a pleasant drive.


----------



## Chabbie1

MJRey said:


> We are also going to Yellowstone this summer. We were thinking about entering West Yellowstone via hwy20. Anyone been that way before? How is the road going that way?
> Thanks for any information! Hope to see lots of Outbackers there!


Hwy 20 from Idaho Falls to West Yellowstone is an easy drive. You are climbing in a few places but nothing too steep and it's a fairly straight wide road. You'll have no problems going that way with your Outback. I've driven that road several times with and without the trailer and except for a near collision with a Moose and my Honda Accord it's always been a pleasant drive.
[/quote]

Thanks MJrey! We can't wait until we go!


----------



## daslobo777

[/quote]
Can I come too? PPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ

What a wonderful adventure for you and your family!! Be sure to take (and post) lots and lots and lots of photos...we'll all just live vicariously through you!!!
[/quote]

Wolfie - But of course you can come along







we Outbackers are all one big family right??









I will be an awesome trip ... this OB has been one huge success for our family ... lots of good family time together. We had a popup for 5 years before getting the OB last April. Camping is sooooooooooo much better now. Our DDs are now just starting to ride their bikes so I see some fun outtings for the family with the four of us heading down the trails.

We are acutally making the trip with some friends from Missouri (soon to be moving back to Phoenix) whom also have an Outback 21RS - just got it about 3 months ago. So this will be a blast making the full 18-day trip with TWO OB caravaning along. Haven't has much success yet getting them signed into OB.com .... but not giving up.


----------



## daslobo777

Scoutr2 said:


> We left Yellowstone through the west gate on our last trip there and drove up Teton Pass, towing our Coleman pop-up with a 1999 Suburban (5.7L). I'm glad I didn't have our Outback behind me. We were driving about 55 mph, flying by RVs in the right truck lane. They were really chugging along.
> 
> Going down Teton Pass would also be a white-knuckle experience. The trailer will keep pushing you downhill, and using your transmission will help, but you will need to feather the brakes to keep from overspeeding your engine. You will have to drive slowly downhill.
> 
> If there is another route, I'd take it. The drive will be a lot less stressful and safer. Remember, you have to worry more about the other idiots out there than you do about your own driving/towing skills. Anything that would make the experience easier and more enjoyable is preferable.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Mike


Mike -

Thanks for your thoughts and I agree with you that I could most likely make the trip over Teton Pass ok - but - I have opted to take the safer southern route. I have confidence in my driving abilities and am very cautious with my decisions as they affect my DF (dear family??), but it is others on the road that worry me. We are going to stay at Colter Bay Village in the Grand Tetons for a few days before heading to Yellowstone so we need to come in through the south side, otherwise Hwy 20 the Yellowstone via the West entrance sounds like the way to go.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Looks like for us we would take I-90 East to Hwy 89 South to Yellowstone, then continue on 89 to Grand Tetons. From there back home somehow. Any recommended campgrounds? Will have the two dogs and my 4wt fly rod!


----------



## daslobo777

jasonrebecca said:


> Looks like for us we would take I-90 East to Hwy 89 South to Yellowstone, then continue on 89 to Grand Tetons. From there back home somehow. Any recommended campgrounds? Will have the two dogs and my 4wt fly rod!


jasonrebecca -

In the Grand Tetons, we are staying at Colter Bay RV Park which looks pretty nice. Do a search here for "Colter" as there has been alot of discussion on this RV park. Doug and others have stayed there previously. When we were searching for RV parks, I used AAA TripTik for trip planning which was a breeze as it shows all campground along your inputed route. There are several good choices in the Grand Tetons area. I think you need to be a AAA emeber to use this service. Our you can just "google" for Grand Teton campgrounds. Good luck and I understand the fishing is pretty awesome in this area.


----------

